# Rome D.O.D. vs Katana



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Angry Snowboarder has reviews on both. Seems like the Katana is more versatile and damp, and the DOD may be a bit more freestyle but still all mountain. Don't think you can go wrong either way.

How much were the Katanas you found?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

A couple small things to consider. The Katana highback ALWAYS digs into the sides of your boots because of how high they are mounted to the heel cup. So if you have expensive boots, they will get gouged up after a day. Probably the only reason I don?t ride these bindings anymore. 

Also, for some reason the felt a little dead underfoot. I did some A B comparisons with some burton reflex bindings with some presses and such. Even with the mini disks on the katana, the Burton?s press much better and provided more board feel. This was discouraging because I rode katanas for 2 full season and they were my go to binding until now. 

The DOD aren?t as comfortable and I felt a little pinching on the sides of my foot from the rails of the bindings. This was minor and with other boots may be avoided. 

The katana is considerable more comfortable and damp than the DOD


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I rode Katana most of last year and never had any issues with boot damage, unlike my unions which chewed up the side of my boot.


----------



## fruitylooper (May 30, 2012)

ek9max said:


> The Katana highback ALWAYS digs into the sides of your boots because of how high they are mounted to the heel cup. So if you have expensive boots, they will get gouged up after a day.


I have this exact same issue, with 2 different brands of boot. 

Also the highback is too soft imo.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

francium said:


> I rode Katana most of last year and never had any issues with boot damage, unlike my unions which chewed up the side of my boot.


This really shocks me. I would still be riding them if not for that.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

ek9max said:


> This really shocks me. I would still be riding them if not for that.


What boots? I haven't had issues with my salomons


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

redlude97 said:


> What boots? I haven't had issues with my salomons


I bunch of nitros. And a pair of burtons.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

fruitylooper said:


> I have this exact same issue, with 2 different brands of boot.
> 
> Also the highback is too soft imo.


Its supposed to be more of a freestyle binding. I find if you add more forward lean it kinda preloads the highback and it responds well without adversely affecting toeside performance. Its also why I could a pair of DODs though. The new vice binding I think address that with a more substantial highback


----------



## fruitylooper (May 30, 2012)

redlude97 said:


> What boots? I haven't had issues with my salomons


they put holes in the sides of my northwaves decades, and after only 2 hours riding in my new salomon synapse there are already signs of the same issue. I think it happens when doing nose/tail presses as the inside of the boot is forced against where the binding meets the heelcup. I was taping bits of foam to my northwaves to prevent damage and it looks like i will have to do the same with my salomons......


----------



## SnowBum (Sep 27, 2011)

Man, I found a pair of last season's Katanas for $225 and was getting ready to pull the trigger, but now I'm not so sure. I asked Rome and they said the DOD is stiffer but still flexy enough for freestyle. I got the impression that the rep really likes the DOD. 

Mostly I wanted something to give my mod rocker a more damp ride, but I don't want to gouge holes in my boots. It's my main freestyle board, but I always felt like something a tad stiffer than the 390 would be perfect. Maybe I should just stick with the DOD's I bought and call it good?


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

The extra cash is probably not worth it, unless you plan on returning your DOD. I price matched some Katana's at evo for 199.48. Buying them tomorrow. 

If your not worried about weight DOD should be fine.

Edit: DOD and Katana are not too far off from each other in weight


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

tonymontana said:


> The extra cash is probably not worth it, unless you plan on returning your DOD. I price matched some Katana's at evo for 199.48. Buying them tomorrow.
> 
> If your not worried about weight DOD should be fine.
> 
> Edit: DOD and Katana are not too far off from each other in weight


Where did you find Katanas for that cheap? On Evo is shows $269.


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

@blackbeard

Evo will price match any lower prices you find and give you an extra 5% off. I found some 2017 Katanas on a website for 209.99 with shipping and taxes included. The extra 5% brought them down to 199.48. Thought that was a pretty good deal so I snagged them


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

tonymontana said:


> @blackbeard
> 
> Evo will price match any lower prices you find and give you an extra 5% off. I found some 2017 Katanas on a website for 209.99 with shipping and taxes included. The extra 5% brought them down to 199.48. Thought that was a pretty good deal so I snagged them


What is the link of the website so I can buy them too?


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

@blackbeard The website where I price matched them no longer sell the M/L size. They must have sold out since yesterday.
But if you are a L/XL they have those in stock https://theskimonster.com/products/rome-katana-2016/ 
The price there is 209.99 tax and shipping included

Here they have the M/L for 209.99 plus tax comes out to $226 https://theskimonster.com/products/rome-katana-2016/
after the 5% off its like 211 or something like that.

Saw them here for 219.99 Idk if that includes taxes or shipping but if it does it would be cheaper than above. If you look more you might be able to find something cheaper but idk.

https://www.evo.com/lowest-price-guarantee Info on the price match


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

If you can still find a good deal on the katana, then by all means grab it. I will say that the DoD is pretty darn fantastic for all mountain with a freestyle lean. Doesn't have quite the customization of the katanas but they make for a happy ride. 

I'm actually stopping by Ski monster (the brick and mortar here in Boston) today. I'm happy to ask what they've got in stock and peep things for you. let me know.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You're good with D.O.D.s. I prefer that for everything except a pow deck to Katanas honestly. 

If you want the more Katana feel and weight look at Bent Metal Transfers. Smooth, similar response, lighter.


----------

